# dipsy diver ?



## jshankel81 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm new to trolling for walleye out on the saginaw bay and was wondering how you get the lures down to the correct depth where the fish are at? Dos anyone use dipsy divers or in -line weights? Mostly meat rigs and hot n tots i use. Any info would be great. If using divers , what size works best from 10-20 ft depths? thanks for any info guys


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I don't fish Saginaw very much, but I fish Erie alot, targeting the same depths you are asking about. 

Hot n' tots need no additional assistance in achieving the depths you are targeting. Harnesses can be very effectively trolled with inlines in those same depths, and dipsey's can be used as well, but even with the smallest dipsy your lead length's will be very short which on clear water days may lead to less productivity due to the close proximity of the boat/lines/lures. 

I highly recommend picking up a copy of "Precision Trolling", I think it is in like the 9th or 10th edition by now.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

A genral rule for trolling in-lines is
a 1oz weight @ 1 mph, 2 feet back is 1 foot down

In the PT book there is a drive curve for the BPS keel trolling weights as well

The PT book also has a chart for snap weights as well
Useing the 50/50 method works better on certian days over the inlines

And hot-n-tots have there own drive curves
it all depends what size your running 1/4, 3/16, 3/8, 1/2 or the 3/4 magnum

The PT books are out of print these days
But they can be found.
They have started making stickers with drive curves and they are working on a I-phone app at this time

Good luck


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

We keep it nice and simple with snap weights. Ive used all types of methods and always seem to go right back. Big jon mini divers also have been productive.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If you use divers, a member turned me on to the walker mini discs. They seem to work good and you can dial them up so they go out further then teh big jons. With that said, I rarely used them. On most days even if I use spoons, I use snapweights or for those depths, 2 and 3 color leadcore works good


----------



## jmprox (Jan 14, 2011)

Well if i pull meat i use inlines 1.5 up to 20' water and anything over 20' of whater 2.0 oz because u need to pull them from 1-1.6 mph. But if i run spoons i use jet divers size 30. they will put you up the 30ft down.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

jmprox said:


> Well if i pull meat i use inlines 1.5 up to 20' water and anything over 20' of whater 2.0 oz because u need to pull them from 1-1.6 mph. But if i run spoons i use jet divers size 30. they will put you up the 30ft down.


I just go heavier on the snapweights for deeper depths. Heck, I got a few 4 and 8oz. snapweights I made up for late Aug. salmon


----------

